
ZeroPrestige - simonebrunozzi
http://zeroprestige.org/
======
tasssko
I would love more of this kind of content. I often wonder how many folks over
complicate things without considering the cost to benefit scenario. I recently
met an old aircraft engineer and pilot and we've become good friends. I admire
so much about his approach to life and his hobbies. He loves and regularly
does wind surfing, kite-surfing and paragliding. All the tools for these
hobbies he built from scratch with his own hands. He has knee issues and
kidney troubles but I regularly find him in his workshop. His wisdom to me is
going out and buying kite surf gear won't make you a kite surfer. Know how
kites work and how to fly kites will. He has one of the nicest 2 man sail
boats he used the plans for a fireball and basically copied the design its
light and fast. Look forward to the day I can do something similar!

~~~
stronglikedan
Sounds like he doesn't have a wife and kids!

~~~
radiorental
He does, he's married to Tim O'Reilly's daughter and now runs an incubator
that could be viewed as a grown up version of Zero Prestige

[https://otherlab.com/](https://otherlab.com/)

I used to Kitesurf with these guys when they were still at MIT. Awesome bunch.

[edit] apologies, I thought you were talking about the Zero Prestige founder
and now realise you're talking about the parent's anecdote. As someone who
builds his own kitesurf gear, electric vehicles, maintains an old house and
has a wife & two rambunctious boys - it's totally doable.

~~~
simonebrunozzi
You're talking about Saul? Incredible inventor. I meet him occasionally as I
live a few dozen yards from Other Lab. Do you live nearby? Would love to get
coffee if you're up for it. @HNusername at gmail.

~~~
radiorental
I'd love to but I'm on the East coast, put my roots down here. Thank you
though!

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Ah, no worries then!!! :)

------
davefp
Is this your site? I'm seeing a self-signed cert when I try to visit the link
over HTTPS.

~~~
mises
It's a dreamhost cert likely being presented by his host.

------
rerpha
Instructables link 404s for me.

~~~
monk_e_boy
This guy created instructables
[https://www.instructables.com/about/](https://www.instructables.com/about/)

------
gweinberg
"Ice Kite Buttboarding" would be a better title. Who knows what zero prestige
is supposed to mean?

~~~
rtkwe
HN as a general rule prefers website or article titles over any other title,
even when the 'editorialized' title posted here is better and more informative
than the original. It's not a great rule for some situations like this one
where the original doesn't have a good title.

